# Lost Throw Bag + Paddle - Joe Wright / Spencer



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

We had the rope from a throw bag ripped out of an unaccompanied boat Saturday in Joe Wright or Spencer. Also lost a back carbon straight shaft Werner up there. No idea where either might have ended up.


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Bummer, that must have been a hell of a swim at these flows. Rope came out of the boat, so it might still be in the bag??


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2003)

funkins said:


> Bummer, that must have been a hell of a swim at these flows. Rope came out of the boat, so it might still be in the bag??


About 20 yards of total swimming, so not nearly as bad as it could have been.

Bag was shredded and still in the boat, sans rope... so the rope is strung out somewhere.

-Marty


----------

